# Revealed: The Touareg R50



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

*Wolfsburg, 08 October 2007 - *In a world premiere, Volkswagen will be presenting the Touareg R50 on October 11 at the Australian International Motor Show in Sydney. Its power of 258 kW / 350 HP (at 3,500 rpm) and 627 Pound-feet of torquepositions the new Touareg version among the most powerful SUVs in the world. The Touareg R50 can be ordered in Germany at prices starting at $124,358; it will be introduced to the market this November.
*Full Story and Gallery Link...*
There are more pictures coming out after the Sydney show, but for now VW AG has put up three more pictures, plus they've finally gone into detail about the power upgrades. VWoA has made it well known that the V10 is going away in favor of the V6 TDI at the end of the '08 model year, so the cost of federalizing the drivetrain means that we likely won't see hide not hair of the R50 in the United States.


----------



## fourplay (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

At least it looks cool...


----------



## mnman (Apr 20, 2000)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (fourplay)*

Fantastic design, but HOLY price (especially if that is in Euro's)!!!



_Modified by mnman at 6:56 AM 10-10-2007_


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (mnman)*

ummmm, ok, $124,000?....for a VW? that is ridiculous....I don't care how good it is


----------



## GtiGirl (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (fourplay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourplay* »_At least it looks cool... 

I think if i will the lottery I found my new grocery getter


----------



## aglio (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_ummmm, ok, $124,000?....for a VW? that is ridiculous....I don't care how good it is

phaeton, anyone?
i LOVE the R50, but for $125 EURO i'll buy a regular 6cyl Touareg and an RS4


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

1. if that's in euros that's a hell of a lot of dollars...
2. what color is "Atacam gray"?


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (e.Mills)*

Didn't VW learn from the Pheaton???? How the hell does a 55-65k t-reg double in price just from some R-Line crap and a little up in power??


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

like the old Corrado ad "Forget keeping up w/ the Jones, Keeping up w/ the Porsches".... umm, I dont think it was ever meant to be interpreted as "more than Porsche prices!" dang VW, get real! 
Looks hot & of corse I would drive it though


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

If I was after an SUV, that's what I'd get.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*






















$124,000






















Thats crazy, imo. 
Rather get a G55 amg? 
I dont know how many people would pay so much, but probably not that many.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_ummmm, ok, $124,000?....for a VW? that is ridiculous....I don't care how good it is

right???
even the R8 isnt that much. If they had produced the Nardo it would have been around that price but a touareg??? I love it and if I was a multi-millionaire I'd buy it buy but I'm not so poop on that idea


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (IFIWASINMYVW)*

Meh, buy a V6 TDI, chip it, slap on some badges, fender flares and wheels and no one would be the wiser that u'd made ur own _*.:R*_*50*.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Billsbug)*

Right, guys. The original intent of VW was to be the peoples car. Hell, that's almost the literal translation of the name.....not "People with money car"...the company would then be called "Leute mit Geldauto"


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Diggatron)*

How many times will VW step on the toes of Porsche and Audi?


----------



## Nihilator (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Diggatron)*

It prices out probably at the level of a completely optioned-out Cayenne, maybe a little higher. There's a price for exclusivity, but there would be a lot more interest (and buyers) if they took the tuned V10 TDI, put it in a Cayenne, and priced it *exactly* the same. They'd line up around the block for it.
Still, I like the Phaeton-esque grille.
--Chris


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

I mean, the truck looks good and all .. but the price .. wow! I thought it was a typo!!


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good.
I say "bring it to North America". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good.
I say "bring it to North America". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so u can watch it fail


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Diggatron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Diggatron* »_ummmm, ok, $124,000?....for a VW? that is ridiculous....I don't care how good it is

Hello?? does this price range remind us of another VW FAILURE?? Phaeton anyone???








Mass produce it in quantities that justify a $60k price point and then you've got something...but at that price??? I want what they're smoking.


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (mr_e1974)*

If you say it out loud it sounds better. 
R fifty. One hundred and twenty four thousand three hundred and fifty eight dollars. That's only approximately forty four thousand dollars less than the Ferrari F-Four Thirty. Yaaa.


----------



## Skela (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Kid Hobo)*

I drive a V10 TDI as my daily.... even new, fully kitted, the T-reg came in at ~68K. Stupid money for a VW to be sure, but a damn sight cheaper than this! Chip tuning of my vehicle actually nets me more ponies and the same torque as the R50... and Vag Com allows me to lower my air ride suspension the same amount as well below stock.
The chip cost under $1000 and the VAG Com is ~$400.
I'm now at 70K, for an extra 54K I get 22" rims, a new grill, body kit and paint?
Somehow I think I could do that for much cheaper.
What are VW thinking?










_Modified by Skela at 5:00 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## Aaron Campbell (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm blinking with astonishment. We VW salespeople have to BEG for *any* kind of diesel in the states and this is the vehicle they are seriously considering? Holy Crap, we're doomed.
On the other wheel, perhaps our dreams of having substantial quantities of TDI Sportwagens in 08 will also come true...maybe this is the sign we were looking for...
Aaron in Seattle


----------



## AxeYrCat (Dec 11, 2001)

Look at it this way: In two years, you can buy one used for $40k.


----------



## nicoli (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (AxeYrCat)*

Amazing, fantastic looking vehicle, but how in tarnation can it cost THAT much!!!! I'm in _agreeance_ with the rest of you!


----------



## RuhigFahrer (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Skela)*

Of course this seems stupid to you guys, but face it, for VW, NA is just a tiny part of their revenue, they're more worried about competing in their domestic market. And I doubt VW would give a **** about what the typcial American who will never have enought money to buy the car anyways or the rich American who is image obsessed (to the point where they will buy an inferior product on the basis of popular perception) thinks, but rather, Germans who perfer not to be flashy (Audi, BMW, Mercedes, Porsche) but still have the money for and demand the comfort and performance that they want who also view VW as a premium brand (yes, its true, VW is still below the big 4, but above all others).
So I can tell you what VW is thinking, or what they're NOT thinking about, the North American market where many people know nothing about their cars and usally don't care because they just drive to drive or own a certain car just as a flashy status symbol and couldn't careless about VW once they have enought money to step out of the economy/average car level. They'd rather make cars for a market that give their cars more respect than just a "company that makes cool economy cars." And I'm not saying that its how EVERYONE inthe states feels, but rather what the majority feels.


----------



## Blonde Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Is the R50 a stupid idea?*

This would have been so much better a halo car if VW had engineered 50 MPG into it.
Yet another fast SUV? Who cares?


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

cayenne twin turbo what?


----------



## kornjd (Jun 10, 2001)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_If you say it out loud it sounds better. 
R fifty. One hundred and twenty four thousand three hundred and fifty eight dollars. That's only approximately forty four thousand dollars less than the Ferrari F-Four Thirty. Yaaa.


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

I am absolutely stunned.Piechestrieder,or whoever came up with this three ton POS,must be a mergatroid.You thought people were laughing at VW when they introduced the useless Phaeton?Well just stand back and watch the magic boy!I think that VW,properly translated into English,actually means:"To find interesting and unique ways to s**t the bed."Nice work Volkswagen!You guys are still King at it...


----------



## Ereinion (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (RuhigFahrer)*

You're absolutely right herr Rudi.Why ELSE would VW have a huge marketing blitz in North America?Why would they send a group of 20 lederhosen clad deutchesfolk marching around the US to try,TRY to find out what the consumers here want?Sorry man...not trying to be a jerk but if you insist that North America insn't important to VW then why the farfehgnugen are they still here?


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Ereinion)*

VW is on crack, their sales are down drastically the past few years and now they release a new super SUV with a ridiculous price tag? Talk about throwing money out the door.
On the other hand, I read this and thought.. wow, maybe they have something with this and I've yet to see it on Vortex.
http://www.motorauthority.com/...icars/


----------



## DubWerks (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (Skela)*

People always seem to forget that cars in Germany cost a LOT LOT LOT more then they do in the US...








As the price for the R50 is 124,000 USD ($) with a quick currency conversion its 87,400 EUR (€). 
Its actually not priced poorly as it is in line with the rest of the Touareg pricing as its 5,000€ more then the V10 TDI Individual (without any options) and 4,000 € less then the W12 Touareg (without any options).
Below is the German Touareg Pricing







:
91,360 € / $129,535 - W12 Touareg (no options)
87,400 € / $124,000 - R50 Touareg 
82,300 € / $116,700 - V10 TDI Individual Touareg (no options)
77,400 € / $109,700 - V10 TDI Standard Touareg (no options)
VW Germany pricing - http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...CC-DE
As you can see, Skela got a deal only paying $68,000 / 48,000 € for his fully loaded V10 TDI... as its the same price as the Basic V6 costs in Germany... Wouldn't you be pissed as a German? As if you were to buy a V6 Americans save over $28,000 on the SAME car. 
48,240 € / $ 68,400 - Basic V6 Touareg Germany (no options)
27,600 € / $ 39,200 - Basic V6 Touareg USA (no options)
Savings 21,000 € / $28,000








Naturally, if the car was to be introduced to the US market it would be MUCH MUCH cheaper then $124,000...








Dont even get me started on Porsche 911 pricing... they are basically giving them away in the US market! I guess that why even I drive a US spec car over here... its WAY WAY cheaper to buy and re-import a car to Germany!










_Modified by DubWerks at 10:04 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

VW DEFINITELY knows what people want and what's going to sell like crazy. 
This is something the American market will love. Can't wait until they bring back the Phaeton, great success!


----------



## GTIScottie (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks good.
I say "bring it to North America". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah bring that first while we all wait the more practical release of the Tiguan.


----------



## Chico (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (DubWerks)*

Yeah, but in Europe is the VAT tax (which I think is about 17%) built into the price of every vehicle?


----------



## e.Mills (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (DubWerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWerks* »_As the price for the R50 is 124,000 USD ($) with a quick currency conversion its 87,400 EUR (€).

good call. i totally forgot about how weak the US dollar is right now. hell, Canadians are crossing the border to buy at US dealers... never thought i'd see that one happen. i bet i'll see three of these at starbucks in park city next year if your pricing is correct (and i think forex agrees with you)


----------



## velocipedio (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm not an SUV person, but that is probably the only SUV I'd consider buying. 
Nice looking car.


----------



## Diggatron (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (AxeYrCat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AxeYrCat* »_Look at it this way: In two years, you can buy one used for $40k. 

YEEEAAAAHHHHH!


----------



## PhOO (May 23, 2000)

*Re: (Diggatron)*

hmm $124k i think that would buy you an aerial atom and an F350 if you already have a boat if not you can skip the atom and get yourself a decent vessel and still have enough money to stock your boat full of alcohol and women.. or you could just drive that toureg and taxi 747's for a living


----------



## fam184 (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 ([email protected])*

I actually see it coming to the U.S. but as a rebadged and slightly restyled audi. a definate competitor to porche cayenne s in u.s market


----------



## Hydrokool (Nov 8, 2000)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (DubWerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWerks* »_People always seem to forget that cars in Germany cost a LOT LOT LOT more then they do in the US...









Let's take a look at how the math really works. Buying a vehicle in the US is going to cost more than the sticker price. Why.. we (at least most) have tax added to the price, those that are part of the EU pay VAT but that's included in the price.
so:
87,400 € / $124,000 - R50 Touareg
actually becomes:
$136,028 USD (if you buy in Washington State) - R50 Touareg
So if you convert that to Euro, you'll pay 95,916 € for an R50 Touareg here in Washington State.
I'm still uncertain if this article is in AUD or USD though.


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (DubWerks)*

I'm glad somebody else said it because I didn't want to look up all the figures. The price in the article is just a conversion from euros to dollars.

_Quote, originally posted by *DubWerks* »_People always seem to forget that cars in Germany cost a LOT LOT LOT more then they do in the US...








As the price for the R50 is 124,000 USD ($) with a quick currency conversion its 87,400 EUR (€). 
Its actually not priced poorly as it is in line with the rest of the Touareg pricing as its 5,000€ more then the V10 TDI Individual (without any options) and 4,000 € less then the W12 Touareg (without any options).
Below is the German Touareg Pricing







:
91,360 € / $129,535 - W12 Touareg (no options)
87,400 € / $124,000 - R50 Touareg 
82,300 € / $116,700 - V10 TDI Individual Touareg (no options)
77,400 € / $109,700 - V10 TDI Standard Touareg (no options)
VW Germany pricing - http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...CC-DE
As you can see, Skela got a deal only paying $68,000 / 48,000 € for his fully loaded V10 TDI... as its the same price as the Basic V6 costs in Germany... Wouldn't you be pissed as a German? As if you were to buy a V6 Americans save over $28,000 on the SAME car. 
48,240 € / $ 68,400 - Basic V6 Touareg Germany (no options)
27,600 € / $ 39,200 - Basic V6 Touareg USA (no options)
Savings 21,000 € / $28,000








Naturally, if the car was to be introduced to the US market it would be MUCH MUCH cheaper then $124,000...








Dont even get me started on Porsche 911 pricing... they are basically giving them away in the US market! I guess that why even I drive a US spec car over here... its WAY WAY cheaper to buy and re-import a car to Germany!









_Modified by DubWerks at 10:04 AM 10-11-2007_


----------



## SoFlaTurbo (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (amerikanzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *amerikanzero* »_Can't wait until they bring back the Phaeton, great success!









The Phaeton is still available in the European market.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms...aeton


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: (GTIScottie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIScottie* »_
Yeah bring that first while we all wait the more practical release of the Tiguan. 

Well...duuuhhhh.....that's standard VWOA business model. Make ANOTHER halo vehicle that only a few can afford, bet a good chunk of the bank on it, and watch them fall flat on their face and burn their perverbialasses. 
The current regime at VWAG needs to put down their crack pipe and stop paying for dancing girls and hookers and go back to business school. Alienate your core customers and you're bound to fail. Don't those dipwads remember that?


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (mr_e1974)*








..............









/thread


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (DubWerks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubWerks* »_People always seem to forget that cars in Germany cost a LOT LOT LOT more then they do in the US...








As the price for the R50 is 124,000 USD ($) with a quick currency conversion its 87,400 EUR (€). 
Its actually not priced poorly as it is in line with the rest of the Touareg pricing as its 5,000€ more then the V10 TDI Individual (without any options) and 4,000 € less then the W12 Touareg (without any options).
Below is the German Touareg Pricing







:
91,360 € / $129,535 - W12 Touareg (no options)
87,400 € / $124,000 - R50 Touareg 
82,300 € / $116,700 - V10 TDI Individual Touareg (no options)
77,400 € / $109,700 - V10 TDI Standard Touareg (no options)
VW Germany pricing - http://cc5.volkswagen.de/cc5/c...CC-DE
As you can see, Skela got a deal only paying $68,000 / 48,000 € for his fully loaded V10 TDI... as its the same price as the Basic V6 costs in Germany... Wouldn't you be pissed as a German? As if you were to buy a V6 Americans save over $28,000 on the SAME car. 
48,240 € / $ 68,400 - Basic V6 Touareg Germany (no options)
27,600 € / $ 39,200 - Basic V6 Touareg USA (no options)
Savings 21,000 € / $28,000








Naturally, if the car was to be introduced to the US market it would be MUCH MUCH cheaper then $124,000...








Dont even get me started on Porsche 911 pricing... they are basically giving them away in the US market! I guess that why even I drive a US spec car over here... its WAY WAY cheaper to buy and re-import a car to Germany!









_Modified by DubWerks at 10:04 AM 10-11-2007_

People...read this again please!


----------



## thelumpya2 (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (mescaline)*

here's my take on it... I'd drive my version anyday








*BEFORE*








*AFTER*


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Revealed: The Touareg R50 (SoFlaTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoFlaTurbo* »_
The Phaeton is still available in the European market.
http://www.volkswagen.de/vwcms...aeton 

yes, i know. it does great around the world, i'm talking specifically for the american market.


----------

